# My New Life on Prozac



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

So, for the past year, since i was diagnosed with SA, I had refrained from medication of any kind. My therapist asked me if I wanted to try it, but I refused out of a combination of pride and bs "principles" (both of which I have spent the better part of the last year exing out). So, after hearing a really outgoing friend (who is getting married soon) is actually on prozac, I decided to give it a shot and my therapist agreed and so did my psychiatrist. So I've been taking prozac for a week and, even though my psychiatrist said that it would take about a month to kick in, I feel great. The anxiety is still there, but the negative thoughts are a WHOLE LOT easier to deal with. It feels like CBT comes quickly and automatically in those few moments that I get negative thoughts. I find myself looking back mostly at those things that made my life awesome and forward to everything awesome that my life will be.

Yesterday, I had the best date ever. I like her and she seems to like me too. I've also been reading up on PUA stuff for projecting and acquiring confidence (you can hate me if you want, I don't care, but it gives me confidence, so I'm happy with it). And just trying a few things that they suggest made me feel much more interesting (body language, touching, etc.).

Afterward, I went biking on the beach, without my shirt on. I felt a tad bit insecure at times, but otherwise, it felt great! The breeze on my bare chest was really refreshing (and I CERTAINLY wasn't the most out of shape guy there) I also did my best to look at every woman in the eyes at they passed from the time that I saw them until they passed me to get used to eye contact (and I've been doing this for 3 days now whenever I bike or walk around). On my way home, I initiated a brief conversation with a cop when we were both stopped at a light.

That night, my friend was having a housewarming party, and, despite a lot of anxiety (more than usual), I was fairly outgoing, and met a bunch of people. After that, dinner with my family and I was a LOT more outgoing with them than usual. Awesome.

This afternoon, I had another date (with another girl), and that didn't go so well, but now, I think of it more as her fault than my own, since she was totally closed right from the beginning of the date. Oh well, her loss.

I had dinner with more friends tonight, and I felt I was more open about my love life than I was before with them.

On top of that, I'm no longer compelled to look at the frustration and coping forums on here anymore. I find myself going straight to the Nutrition and exercise forum and this one.

Again, the anxiety is still there, but I better. I can't wait until the end of the month when my prozac really kicks in full.


----------



## StoicNate (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, that's some really awesome stuff that you did. 
I'm glad that prozac is helping you out this well.
Hope it keeps helping you.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grats dude, your posts usually tend to depress, but this one overrides all the bad ones :b


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome man good for you! Prozac helped my depression alot but it wasn't effective with my anxiety but thats just me.Great job on all the stuff you've been doing I know how hard it is. Keep doing what your doing and good luck with your girl!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Jesus...this stuff is like end-all cure-all ingredient


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet, you've gotten all happy on us you miserable old b*stard  Good old prozac.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

do you have to see a therapist before you can get that kind of meds? and are there any side effect? anyway Im glad to hear man! wish you all the best


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

GREAT TO HEAR!

I was on Prozac too and now on Luvox. They both have been tremendous help. 

However, sorry to break your bubble but in nearly all cases, you wont experience any more relief with more time after the initial eye-opening experience (even with dosage changes)

But you will gain at lot that will stick with you permanently (Was the case for me).


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

ThingIwanteD said:


> do you have to see a therapist before you can get that kind of meds? and are there any side effect? anyway Im glad to hear man! wish you all the best


I had to get a prescription from a psychiatrist (not a therapist, but my therapist referred me to this psychiatrist). The side effects are that they may initially cause headaches and nausea, but I haven't felt either.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

ive done some resreard as far as i know about prozac its antidepressant.. how come it help on anxiety?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

He said it isn't really helping with his anxiety, just is giving him an elevated mood and making him more confident.


----------



## lastresort (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe it's not the prozac. It's only been a week and it's possible that you're feeling some kind of placebo effect. In which case, you can claim your new-found confidence all to yourself without having to resort to medication.


----------

